# Avalanche, gekauft und was mach ich jetzt damit 😂



## esp262 (1. September 2021)

Aus jucks ava Rahmen gekauft 

was mach ich damit jetzt? 😂😂😂
Ein gt xcr 3000 verkauft 
Dafür sind aber 4 andere gekommen 😂😂😂😂

Welches Bj ist es?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (1. September 2021)

Wie wäre es mit zusammenbauen und fahren, dann merken daß die Suntour XCM nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, und über eine Aufrüstung nachdenken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (1. September 2021)

Hmmmm 

zusammen bauen und fahren das ist gut 

aber 
Als was 
Trial 
Stadt
Wald 
Singlespeed
Pump. 😂


----------



## Onegear (1. September 2021)

GT Avalanche Comp 2017 ist es übrigens


----------



## esp262 (1. September 2021)

Sieht schon nach Fahrrad aus 

ein kettenblatt vorn bleibt 
Hinten 9 fach 

slx Schalthebel hab ich noch 
Lenker von Ergotec hab ich dran aber mag ich nicht 

Vorderrad suchen und Bremse 😊😊


----------



## Joobxx (3. September 2021)

esp262 schrieb:


> Hmmmm
> 
> zusammen bauen und fahren das ist gut
> 
> ...


Ich kenne die unterschiede nicht einmal 😂_ aber Trial hört sich gut an 😉_


----------



## esp262 (3. September 2021)

Per Zufall paar teile gekriegt 
Und mit rot eloxiert gar nicht mal so hässlich


----------



## esp262 (3. September 2021)

Find die laherschallen irgendwie komisch


----------



## Joobxx (5. September 2021)

Die Holowtech 2 funktionieren echt gut.


----------



## esp262 (5. September 2021)

Joobxx schrieb:


> Die Holowtech 2 funktionieren echt gut.


Ja ich weiß 
Aber sowie die truvativ Kurbel aufgebaut ist, hab ich noch nie gesehen 

die schwarze Schalle, da ist sas Lager kleiner 
Und die Welle hat ein Zapfen, der direkt gegen drückt 

da muss der Abstand passen 
Sonst drückst zu stark gegen Lager oder hast Spalt am Shimano Lager


----------



## MUD´doc (6. September 2021)

Vergiss das Rad. 
Zeig lieber ein paar Fotos von deinem silbernen "B" im Hintergrund 😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (6. September 2021)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Vergiss das Rad.
> Zeig lieber ein paar Fotos von deinem silbernen "B" im Hintergrund 😍


Klar 
Gerne


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. September 2021)

Booh Ey


----------



## MUD´doc (7. September 2021)

Weiss gar nicht wo ich anfange soll, von der Karre zu schwärmen 🤩 🤩 🤩
*Alles richtig gemacht, was nur geht!!! *Vom dezenten Spoiler vorn und den weglassen des Hinteren (das braucht der Manta nicht, außer das dicke Ding vom 400er ...da kann man drüber reden). Chrompaket und weiße Blinker vorn, Ami-style Streifen quer übers Heck, cool die Einfassung der Scheinwerfer, der schicke Stand des Fahrwerks und die perfekt passenden Felgen (ist immer bei silber Lack nicht einfach, aber hier Chromschwarz mit korrekter Größe: einfach Bombe).  😘
Hegen und Pflegen und Liebhaben ☝️ Sowas wird es nie wieder geben.
Mist, nu´ jammere ich ein wenig meinem C Kadett wieder nach. Aber irgendwann wieder...


----------



## esp262 (7. September 2021)

Danke 😊😊😊😊

vorher waren ats Classic 13 Zoll drauf 
Aber ich wollt aus Sicherheits gründen größere Bremse und hab beim Kollegen zum schauen seine Felgen mal drauf gepackt 

und das war der Hammer 😳😳😳😳 wow

deswegen Nachm Satz gesucht und wollt keine kreuzspeiche, weil jeder die hat 😊😊😊

Mund die jetzige waren schon aufm Manta drauf 😊😊😊

den geb ich nicht mehr her, aber in paar Jahren muss der wohl auf links gedreht werden


----------



## esp262 (12. September 2021)

Bremse organisiert 
Vorderrad auch aber leider wegen schlechten Verpackung an Absender zurück 
Also noch etwas Geduld 

ansonsten 3d Drucker schon geil 

keine Halter Klipse, 
Stündchen und schon hat man 3 😂😂😂


----------



## esp262 (14. September 2021)

Avalanche fast fertig und schon runde aufm Pump Track gesehen 

Vorderrad Nabe ist das Center lock ausgelutscht 

also mal eben eine gt Nabe gekauft 😊😊😊😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (14. September 2021)

Ach den ruckus Gabs günstig bei Kleinanzeigen 

könnt mal wieder nicht Wiederstehen


----------



## esp262 (18. September 2021)

AVA hat saint schaltwerk gekriegt, mit kurzen Käfig 
Vorderrad ist scheisse 
Und hat zu meinem Pech 36 Speichen
Also war nichts mit mal eben umspeichen 









ansonsten 
Reste Kiste ausgepackt unf ruckus schon mal als Fahrrad aussehen lassen 

ich hoffe ich krieg noch meine alte Räder von meinem Bruder zurück 🙈


----------



## esp262 (22. September 2021)

Beim ruckus eben die Kette ausgelegt und schon stramm gekürzt 
Warte auf die Gabel, dann könnt man schon fast eine Runde fahren


----------



## esp262 (23. September 2021)

Gabel Ist da 

nur noch Laufräder dann kann ich etwas hüpfen 🙈


----------



## esp262 (26. September 2021)

😍


----------



## esp262 (4. Oktober 2021)

Heute Abend hole ich ein Scott ab
Mit Judy xc 

Evtl ist es was für den ruckus 
oder Rts mal schauen 

hab sonst für 30€ Magura konvolut aufgekauft 

da war eine Johnny T. Bei und ein booster 
passt besser mit dem blauen Hebel 

aber dazu später mehr


----------



## esp262 (11. Oktober 2021)

Mein alter laufradsatz 
97 oder so für mein Avalanche aufgespeicht
Mit Mega lauter Nabe 🥰🥰🥰
Mavic Energy Felge hinten und vorn D521


----------



## esp262 (14. Oktober 2021)

Neue Felgen 😊😊😊


----------



## esp262 (16. Oktober 2021)

Mal ein Zwischenstand


----------



## esp262 (16. Oktober 2021)

Fertig 

aber 
Reifen auf diese Felge aufzuziehen war ein Kampf 🙈🙈🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (19. Oktober 2021)

Johnny T ist soweit an ruckus drauf
Aus den Resten noch stahlflex Leitungen gezaubert 
Nur noch entlüften, einstellen 
Und griffe 

freu mich


----------



## esp262 (20. Oktober 2021)

Ruckus ist fertig 😊😊😊😊


----------



## esp262 (27. November 2021)

Hab etwas eingekauft 
Magura Haufen von Kleinanzeigen 











Ich dachte jetzt paar gleiche booster an den ruckus zu bauen 

Im Moment ist vorne blau hinten gelb 

Beide gelb?
Beide blau? 
Beide rot?
Oder beide Cnc gefräst von procraft?


----------



## kordesh (27. November 2021)

esp262 schrieb:


> Hab etwas eingekauft
> Magura Haufen von Kleinanzeigen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1378721Anhang anzeigen 1378722Anhang anzeigen 1378723Anhang anzeigen 1378724Anhang anzeigen 1378725Ich dachte jetzt paar gleiche booster an den ruckus zu bauen
> ...



Beide gelb! Finde den Kontrast du den Backen ganz geil eigentlich


----------



## Joobxx (27. November 2021)

Das gelb passt gut zu orange 👍


----------



## Joobxx (28. November 2021)

Wow,  blaue Griffe habe ich noch nicht, da muss ich wohl mal suchen. Für mich ist das die beste Bremse die je gebaut wurde. Habe auch noch eine Gelbe liegen aber kein Rad dafür 😅


----------



## esp262 (28. November 2021)

Joobxx schrieb:


> Wow,  blaue Griffe habe ich noch nicht, da muss ich wohl mal suchen. Für mich ist das die beste Bremse die je gebaut wurde. Habe auch noch eine Gelbe liegen aber kein Rad dafür 😅


Find die raceline D schon etwas geiler, hat etwas mehr Bremskraft, aber da passen die blauen Hebel nicht, Kolben ist kleiner und kommt an die Zylinderwand 


Booster ist schon der gelbe dran 

Leicht ausgeblichen, kriegt man das eigentlich noch irgendwie wieder knallig?


----------



## Joobxx (29. November 2021)

esp262 schrieb:


> Find die raceline D schon etwas geiler, hat etwas mehr Bremskraft, aber da passen die blauen Hebel nicht, Kolben ist kleiner und kommt an die Zylinderwand
> 
> 
> Booster ist schon der gelbe dran
> ...


Soweit ich weiß,  verblassen die Neonfarben durch die Sonnen einstrahlung. Dann sollte man nur noch im dunkeln fahren 😉


----------



## Joobxx (30. November 2021)

esp262 schrieb:


> Find die raceline D schon etwas geiler, hat etwas mehr Bremskraft, aber da passen die blauen Hebel nicht, Kolben ist kleiner und kommt an die Zylinderwand
> 
> 
> Booster ist schon der gelbe dran
> ...


Ich habe meine Alte HS 33 Raceline so eng an die Felge gestellt ( Abstand ca 2-3 mm)  so das ich Bergab aus ca. 70 kmh immer sicher auf 30 kmh runter bremsen kann.
Kann die D version das besser?  Dann muss ich die mal ausprobieren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

